# Sage Bambino dry pumping



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi all,

I bought a faulty Sage Bambino to fix. It seems to be in pristine condition but pump was not engaging at all. I replaced with a working pump. Now the pump is working but no water or steam is coming out of group head or wand.

I tried descaling but didn't work. When I thought the pumping sounded like there was no water in the pump I tried pulling a shot with the back open and the pump is not pulling water from the tank. I have checked the tank's push valve to see if it is letting water through. I checked to see if the flow meter is allowing water to pass. Both seem to be fine but the pump is still not pulling the water.

I'm completely baffled. Could it be that a blockage or airbubble in one the other pipes upstream prevents the pump from pulling?

Any ideas or thoughts welcome! Could it be a solenoid issue?


----------

